# Maine Legalizes Recreational Marijuana



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

From norml.org

*Maine Legalizes Recreational Marijuana*





by Danielle Keane, NORML Political DirectorNovember 9, 2016

According to polling information, voters in Maine will approve Question 1, the Marijuana Legalization Act. Politico currently has the measure leading 51 to 49 percent with 86.9 percent of the vote being counted.

In 2013, over 70% of voters in the city of Portland decided it was time to reject the failed policy of marijuana prohibition and embrace legalization. Tonight, a majority of voters statewide agreed with that assessment. With the approval of Question 1, Maine has elected to take a sensible approach to marijuana and reject the flawed ideas of the past. Thanks to them, Maine will no longer arrest otherwise law abiding adults for choosing to consume a substance that is objectively safer than alcohol and tobacco and in the process generate tax revenue that will be used to greatly improve education and other vital state services. said Erik Altieri, NORMLs new Executive Director.

Question 1, the Marijuana Legalization Act, permits adults who are not participating in the states medical cannabis program to legally grow (up to six plants, including all of the harvest from those plants, and/or up to 12 immature plants) and to possess personal use quantities of cannabis (up to two and one-half ounces of herbal cannabis) while also licensing commercial cannabis production and retail sales. The law imposes a 10 percent tax on commercial marijuana sales. Under the law, localities have the authority to regulate, limit, or prohibit the operation of marijuana businesses. On site consumption is permitted under the law in establishments licensed for such activity.

The new law takes effect within 40 days. Regulations for marijuana-related businesses are scheduled to be in place by August 8, 2017. You can read the full text of Question 1 here.
To those who allege that marijuana law reform is a west coast phenomenon, tonights votes tell a different story, said NORML Deputy Director Paul Armentano. The majority of Americans throughout this country recognize that marijuana prohibition financially burdens taxpayers, encroaches upon civil liberties, engenders disrespect for the law, and disproportionately impacts young people and communities of color. That is voters are rejecting the failures of criminalization and embracing these sort of regulatory alternatives.

http://blog.norml.org/2016/11/09/maine-legalizes-recreational-marijuana/


----------

